# mysz bezprzewodowa A4Tech. instalacja

## Pepuch

witam. mam mysz optyczna bezprzewodowa ale nie chce mi dzialac. szukalem w necie i zmienialem w pliku xorg.conf wlasciwosci w sekcji InputDevice. czujnik jest podlaczony do usb. w xorg.conf wpisywalem:

Identifier "mouse"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2" (tutaj powinno byc chyba Fbus albo usb?)

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

Prosze o pomoc, co dopisac , co zmienic. pozdrawiam

----------

## qermit

W xorg.cong wszystko masz dobrze. Ale jeszcze pozostaje konfiguracja jądra. Polecam lekturę: http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x194.html

----------

## Pepuch

juz czytam.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Pepuch

pogrzebalem troche i myszka podlaczona pod PS/2 dziala ale bezprzewodowa nie  :Evil or Very Mad:   na stronece ktora podales jest napisane ze mam zaladowac moduly input, hd i mousedev. jak skoro ich nie mam . jak werac. istanieje mozliwosc sprawdzenia co wkompilowalem w jadro? chcialbym wlasnie sprawdzic czy wkompilowalem obsluge wireless mouse bo sam nie wiem. pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

1. Pisz po polsku.

2. Jeśli masz zamiar dopisać się pod postem, który był Twojego autorstwa, zamiast tego, użyj funkcji edycji.

3. Istnieje. cat /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## qermit

 *Pepuch wrote:*   

> pogrzebalem troche i myszka podlaczona pod PS/2 dziala ale bezprzewodowa nie   na stronece ktora podales jest napisane ze mam zaladowac moduly input, hd i mousedev. jak skoro ich nie mam . jak werac. istanieje mozliwosc sprawdzenia co wkompilowalem w jadro? chcialbym wlasnie sprawdzic czy wkompilowalem obsluge wireless mouse bo sam nie wiem. pozdrawiam

 Normalnie ROTFL Wkompiluj sobie HID w jądro i po sprawie.

----------

## macabre13

sprawdz tez ohci/uhci/cos_tam_hci i zaladuj albo wkompiluj w jaderko

----------

